# pregnant or dropsy? Updated pics



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Last night I noticed that my guppy appears 'fatter' than usual. I'm not sure if its male or female. He seems very bloated. I've attached pictures..please help me help this fishie. This morning he was a little more bloated than last night. I put him in a tank by himself before I left for work. Click the link:



http://photobucket.com/albums/v260/ravekiss/Guppy/


----------



## karatechic007 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Bloated fish..please help!*

if it is a female it could be pregnant, but it looks like a male, in which case i dont know what could be wrong... sorry


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think taht it's male. But how can the thing came so fast?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bloated fish..please help!*

Its deffinitely a female. She is deffinitely pregnant. Expect some young within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah, sorry, female. :S


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp @ Wed Feb 02 said:


> I think taht it's male. But how can the thing came so fast?


 Sorry Simpte, i meant "female"! Stupid error!    The following is "how can the sign of pregnancy" came so fast?


----------



## karatechic007 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Bloated fish..please help!*

shows what i know.....or rather what i dont know....i see it is a female now that i look more closely at the pics


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I moved her this mornign to a half gallon tank with marbles in the bottom. The only other tanks I have is the 1 and 1.5 gallons that the bettas are in presently. Where should I put her? I've never had a pregnant fish and only started my tanks about 4 months ago..never kept fish before...please help me through this.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I once put a guppy and her husbsnd in a 10 l tank and all were good. After giving birth, I sugest to move the young to a bigger tank. The condition in that is however poor. You may try a bucket or something like that.
G'luck!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yep! babies on the way!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Bloated fish..please help!*

Be careful though... the undue stress from transferring momma to a new tank may make her abort, or hold on to the babies longer, or die before or after birthing.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats. I don't know anything and would be worse then you when it comes to taking care of a pregnant fish, but thats cool.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I took some more pictures of the guppy last night and this morning...her scales are raised alittle, even on the top of her body. I'm getting worried now that it may indeed be dropsy. She spends alot of time wedged between a space in the marbles but she does swim around and to the top. Here's that link again to view updated pics...sorry for quality.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v260/ravekiss/Guppy/


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Raised scales on a pregnant female guppy. It is very rare that at this stage, with raised scales, they recover, unfortunately.
I would suggest putting the fish down and thinking about what might have caused the problem. Probably it is something in water. Guppies are really hardy fish but they should not be kept in too soft or acidic water. Also I hope you change water often enough?

Best way to put her down is to cut the head off. It is immediate death. Never boil your fish to kill them and never wash them down the toilet.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ravekiss.
You definetely have a female that is gravid (pregnant) I don't see any raised scales in the pics, but I didn't look at all of them. I read that you moved the female to a 1/2 gallon jar. Did you remember a heater? Or is she at room temp? I believe you have a stressed out fish. No reason to euthanise it. Even if the female IS in bad shape...you might be able to save the fry. I suggest warming her up. If you have to...float the 1/2 gallon container in a heated tank. Another option is the brreder traps sold at any LFS.
Best of luck :wink:


----------



## Moonlight Fairy (Jan 31, 2005)

They have fancy females, who look like males with the pretty colors and stuff.. and she is very much pregnant =) good luck with the babies


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I agree with mb75: i see raised scales on pics one and four. Looks like shes ill.
Keep a good eye on it, do water changes. But I doubt that she'll make it  .
is she lying on the bottom all the time?


----------



## Conodor (Feb 1, 2005)

that fish does look like it's ready to explode


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

SHe is lying on the bottom all the time..mostly in a space between marbles. I've updated the pictures again with shots I tried to take last night of her. The scales are definitely raised a little.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v260/ravekiss/Guppy/

When I look at her I want to cry...


----------



## Moonlight Fairy (Jan 31, 2005)

well she does look pregnant in the first pics you showed us, i have seen pregnant guppies are my work. I know when a fish is sick at my work, we add rid+ich and some type of tablet. it cures them over night.. I was like wow.. we use rid+ich for everything. but yeah she looks bad.


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, thats a female, femails are the non pretty ones, with less color. Also, you can see the guppie males "penis" if thats what its called. It looks like an extra fin, that they twist to the side when "doing their thing"


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sorry to break the news to everyone, but she has DROPSEY.
I can see the raised scales so clearly. Even if she is pregnent as well, I dought she will make the birth sucessfuly.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The penis is called a "gonopod".


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry to report...she died last night. She wasnt eating so I am not surprised. Now I'll never know if she was pregnant or not...:-(


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: pregnant ?*

Can anyone see a gravid spot on this other guppy? I bought her a few days ago..is this one pregnant?


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

wow guys that fish totally has dropsey, look at the scales. When you wanan know if a fish has dropsey thats the 1st indication and usually the last good one. Yea they get fat but there are other things that cause that as well, barely any other diseases cause a raising of the scales with the fattening out of the gut area


----------



## aurora_skys (Feb 8, 2005)

well, it was indeed dropsey. its easy to tell if a female is pregenant - she will have a dark spot behind her ribs, and it will be especially noticeable if she has already swelled to dropsey size. i have bred guppies for a while now and im yet to see raised scales or listless behavior with a healthy female...
in case you do want to raise baby guppies, you may want to keep them in gravel botton aquariums as they tend to become trapped in marbles and die. its also easy to get a breeder net and they make things like feeding the babies very convenient.


----------



## jonsid (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hi Hogan*

How do you tell when a guppy is pregenant?I just bought two and both have black spots at rear


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Then they are probably both pregnant, which in guppies is called "gravid."

Did you buy them in a petshop? 
Are they both females?
Are they both guppies?

If the answer is yes to all three, then it's a very safe bet that both are gravid. Finding a NON-pregnant female guppy is actually a very hard thing to do. If you ever want to see one, then separate the babies at the three-week age mark when it first starts to become possible to tell the males & females apart from each other, and then do it again a week later when you can tell even more accurately. Keep the females virgins and enjoy the rare sight of non-gravid females for another month or two. After that, pick your best male and put him in the tank with them for two weeks, and then they'll all be pregnant!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been told that using baking soda is a good method of euthenasia... Like put the fish in a small container of water and dump in some baking soda, clogs the gills. Is this true? If I was a fish, I don't think I'd like that...


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

My personal favorite method of euthanasia is my crab. He takes care of business and cleans up the mess.


----------

